# Sub70



## haguey23 (Aug 7, 2021)

Can’t recommend the guys at Sub70 enough. Nick is fantastic to deal with and couldn’t ask for a better service. I purchased one of the new 699 u pro 2 irons and it is a fantastic iron.. feels great with great forgiveness.. half the price of major brands well worth a try.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 7, 2021)

Sub 70 seem to be good clubs. So good, people just have to join the forum to let everyone know just how goo they are?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 7, 2021)

haguey23 said:



			Can’t recommend the guys at Sub70. Nick is fantastic to deal with and couldn’t ask for a better service. I purchased one of the new 699 u pro 2 irons and it is hands down the best driving iron I have used. Nick built the club to my spec and had it delivered to me within 3 days…. Does it get much better? The feel of the face is pure and the forgiveness is always great. If your looking for something to get the ball out there this is the club. Honest review this club is better than the major brands and I have tried them all. Just ordered the 19.5 degree and can’t wait to get it on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Er...What's your position in the company? Because your first sentence seems to be missing at least 1 word! (e.g.'enough'!)
Entire post seems more like an ad than a real post. Such a business practice would really put me off ever considering dealing with the company!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 8, 2021)

I guy I played against a month ago had some iron's and wedges, they looked pretty nice and he said they were reasonably priced. Had a lovely black finish.will def look at them next time I'm in the market


----------



## haguey23 (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m off the try the irons in a few weeks.. always been a titliest guy but how the 2 iron feels and performs open to trying the irons ⛳️


----------

